# Enduro Easyphone-Cup 2013 (Belgien)



## Twenty-1 (1. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn die Termine schon in der allgemeinen Enduro-Übersicht stehen, hier nochmal die einzelnen Daten zu dem Cup 2013:

17.03.13: Easyphone-Cup # 1 - Esneux, Belgien
21.04.13: Easyphone-Cup # 2 - Ovifat, Belgien
05.05.13: Easyphone-Cup # 3 - Amay, Belgien
26.05.13: Easyphone-Cup # 4 - La Roche (Maboge), Belgien
01.09.13: Easyphone-Cup # 5 - Seraing, Belgien
22.09.13: Easyphone-Cup # 6 - Neupré, Belgien

Wer aus dem westlichen Ruhrgebiet und/oder nördlichem Rheinland hätte ebenfalls Lust dort mitzufahren und eine Fahrgemeinschaft auf die Beine zu stellen? Und wer zuätzlich der französischen Sprache mächtig ist, ist hier auch sehr gerne gesehen, dass die einzig mir bekannte Seite zu dem Cup leider ausschließlich auf Französisch ist... und es bei mir da bei der Sprache harpert...


----------



## mz33 (2. Januar 2013)

^^wie Versprochen gebe ich alles damit wir schonmal zu zweit sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitecdriver (2. Januar 2013)

da werde ich auch mal am Start sein... Mit den Downhill-Terminen hapert es ja noch etwas in Belgien...


----------



## Twenty-1 (2. Januar 2013)

@Hitecdriver: sehe grade, dass Du auch aus DU kommst. Wo bist Du mit dem Bike unterwegs?


----------



## Hitecdriver (2. Januar 2013)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> @Hitecdriver: sehe grade, dass Du auch aus DU kommst. Wo bist Du mit dem Bike unterwegs?



Bin Duisburger, wohne aber mittlerweile in Essen. Die Heimattrails sind damit im Ruhrtal, aber ansonsten treiben wir uns überall rum: Glüder, Witten etc. Ab dem Frühjahr dann auch wieder weiter weg...


----------



## mz33 (3. Januar 2013)

Twenty-1 und ich haben uns heute für das Rennen am 17.3. angemeldet. Vllt wirds ja was


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. Januar 2013)

mz33 schrieb:


> Twenty-1 und ich haben uns heute für das Rennen am 17.3. angemeldet. Vllt wirds ja was



Bestätigung ist da  also simma dabei


----------



## Nussketier (19. Januar 2013)

Da wäre ich mal an einem Erfahrungsbericht interessiert. 
Bin totaler Neueinsteiger, möchte da aber dieses Jahr auch mitfahren (weil irgendwann immer das erste Mal ist). Im März bin ich aber leider verhindert.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Twenty-1 (20. Januar 2013)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mal an einem Erfahrungsbericht interessiert.
> Bin totaler Neueinsteiger, möchte da aber dieses Jahr auch mitfahren (weil irgendwann immer das erste Mal ist). Im März bin ich aber leider verhindert.
> Gruß
> Oliver



den wird es auf jeden Fall geben.

hier, im Gesichtsbuch und bei der Bike Brigade  evtl. auch noch woanders


----------



## mocroyam (21. Januar 2013)

hab auch jetzt gemeldet.

Französisch kein Problem, kann gerne vor Ort bisschen dolmetschen, wenn nötig.
Für Bier tu ich ja fast alles!  

mocroyam


----------



## Twenty-1 (21. Januar 2013)

mocroyam schrieb:


> Für Bier tu ich ja fast alles!



merci 

Weißt Du bzw. irgendwer anders wann und wo man sich für die anderen Veranstaltungen anmelden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mocroyam (21. Januar 2013)

nö, geht aus der Homepage nicht hervor.

Evtl. geht das nur als Inhaber einer Lizens bei denen. Ansonsten immer an denjeweiligen Terminen auf der Homepage.

Wenn´s aber pressiert, kann ich dem auch eine Anfrage mailen und ihn direkt fragen.

mocroyam


----------



## Twenty-1 (22. Januar 2013)

so wie ich das verstanden habe bezieht sich die Seite von Patrick Maes nur auf das erste Rennen? Oder welche Homepage meintest Du?


----------



## SiK (22. Januar 2013)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstanden habe bezieht sich die Seite von Patrick Maes nur auf das erste Rennen? Oder welche Homepage meintest Du?



Die Rennen kommen immer erst nach und nach auf die Homepage. Muss man über die Saison einfach im Auge behalten.


----------



## Nussketier (27. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mal eine (Anfänger-)Frage: Bei der Beschreibung steht was von Fullface Helm. Gilt das nur für die "stages" oder generell?

Wenn nicht, wie macht ihr das mit dem Helm? Immer den FF an oder noch einen zweiten dabei (bspw. am Rucksack?)

Und was braucht man für ein Certificat medical? Was soll das denn sein bzw. was muss daraus hervorgehen?

Danke
Oliver


----------



## SiK (2. Februar 2013)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine (Anfänger-)Frage: Bei der Beschreibung steht was von Fullface Helm. Gilt das nur für die "stages" oder generell?
> 
> Wenn nicht, wie macht ihr das mit dem Helm? Immer den FF an oder noch einen zweiten dabei (bspw. am Rucksack?)
> 
> ...



Den Helm brauchst du idR nur auf den Wertungsetappen. Beim hochfahren haben die meisten ihn am Lenker oder halt auf. Einen zweiten Helm wie in Italien braucht man also nicht zwangsweise, außer natürlich du fühlst dich so wohler.

Im CM soll drinstehen (am besten auf englisch), dass du Körperlich in der Lage bist, ein Mountainbikerennen zu bestreiten. Am besten formulierst du das vor und legst es deinem Hausarzt zur Unterschrift vor.


----------



## mocroyam (4. Februar 2013)

SiK schrieb:


> Im CM soll drinstehen (am besten auf englisch), dass du Körperlich in der Lage bist, ein Mountainbikerennen zu bestreiten. Am besten formulierst du das vor und legst es deinem Hausarzt zur Unterschrift vor.



korrekt, bleibt noch zu sagen, das ein CM für alle Rennen der gesamten Saison ausreicht. (Info per Mail vom Veranstalter auf meine Anfrage)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (21. Februar 2013)

Die nächsten Termine sind zur Anmeldung offen!!!

*Ovifat : 21 avril 2013*

*Amay : 5 mai 2013*

*La Roche : 26 mai 2013*


Gruß Denis ...let's ride trails


----------



## rickey65 (2. März 2013)

hier, 2 andere veranstalter von enduro rennen in belgien

Eric









http://randobang.blogspot.be/p/enduro-de-lambleve.html

http://www.enduro-mtb.be/


----------



## ThomasAC (16. März 2013)

Lohnt sich das Rennen eigentlich auch für Zuschauer oder gibt Enduro da nicht so viel her, z.B. im Vergleich zum Nissan Downhill in Malmedy?
Interessiert bin ich an Enduro, mehr als an Downhill aber Downhill gibt eventuell mehr her.


----------



## SiK (16. März 2013)

Klar lohnt sich das, soviel siehst du als Zuschauer:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMtWHqw4ZxE"]Enduro NeuprÃ© 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Am Anfang sieht man auch Martin Maes, neuer Schützling der Athertons.


----------



## mz33 (17. März 2013)

was ein geiler Tag das heute war.Hat wer nee Ahnung wo es die ganzen Bilder zum. anschauen gibt?


----------



## rickey65 (18. März 2013)

Hier sind die ersten bilder von Esneux , eine video gibt es ab mittwoch

Die leute die es intressiert
Es sind noch 30 startplatze frei bei enduro de l'Amblève  www.endurovtt.be




http://www.vtt-videorando.com/ 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1105...515558750480018606/albums/5856399227071320305


----------



## Rockrider (18. März 2013)

Weiß schon jemand wann die Ergebnisse veröffentlicht werden?


----------



## othu (18. März 2013)

Bilder gibt es auch hier:

http://blog.unkreativ.net/


Wegen der Ergebnisse habe ich Patric heute morgen schon eine Email geschrieben.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (18. März 2013)

Gib es sonst noch stellen wo Fotos veröffentlicht werden?


----------



## othu (18. März 2013)

Patric hat mir die Ergebnisslisten geschickt und erlaubt die hier zu veröffentlichen:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Nfg...9i3E7W0HVNtuSSsloIHOB6xdfcMU/edit?usp=sharing

https://docs.google.com/file/d/17R4...Yw6-QubgJgYJ1cX7q6eKrLITw97J/edit?usp=sharing

Grüße
Otto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiK (18. März 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Patric hat mir die Ergebnisslisten geschickt und erlaubt die hier zu veröffentlichen:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Nfg...9i3E7W0HVNtuSSsloIHOB6xdfcMU/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...




Danke! Sieht so aus als bräuchte ich noch ein paar extra-PS für das nächste Rennen


----------



## pieterp (21. März 2013)

Meine Bilder: https://picasaweb.google.com/105931523019282258570/EnduroEsneux2013#

Meine Eindrucke (auf Niederländisch): http://rennsport.skynetblogs.be/archive/2013/03/18/easyphone-enduro-esneux.html

Und ein Video von ein Teilnehmer (Ein Bein, Sandman FatBike): http://youtu.be/wFvZLrARKV4


----------



## SiK (21. März 2013)

pieterp schrieb:


> Und ein Video von ein Teilnehmer (Ein Bein, Sandman FatBike): http://youtu.be/wFvZLrARKV4



Hammer Typ, ich hab fast meinen Augen nicht getraut


----------



## othu (21. März 2013)

Absolut 
Hab auch immer große Augen bekommen wenn ich den gesehen habe!


----------



## Twenty-1 (21. März 2013)

das stimmt; der Typ war der absolute Hammer und für mich auch der heimliche Gewinner des Events 
Und dazu (wozu überhaupt? ) auch super-nett. Er hatte mich, als ich mit (m)einem Defekt am Sammelpunkt gewartet hatte auch noch kurz angesprochen!


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. März 2013)

Gut Ding will Weile haben... hier unser Bericht zum ersten Rennen 
http://www.bikebrigade.de/enduro-easyphone-cup-1-in-esneux-belgien/


----------

